# Joseph and John's nephew



## JonMikal (Mar 14, 2006)

you do the math :mrgreen: 



























all gone


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 14, 2006)

erm whats the stuff he's eating?
not a very nice colouring to use for the sweet


----------



## Rahb (Mar 14, 2006)

looks like a "fruit by the foot" to me?


----------



## Alison (Mar 15, 2006)

So, if I'm doing my family relations right....it's not just their nephew...but your Grandson?! :shock: He's adorable!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 15, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> So, if I'm doing my family relations right....it's not just their nephew...but your Grandson?! :shock: He's adorable!


 
JonMikal has a grandson?!  :hertz: 









This is Jonathan's son!  Beautiful child, isn't he?   (Jonathan, if you remember, just went into the navy - I know how hard it is to keep up with all of JM's clones!  :mrgreen: :lmao: )


----------



## Alison (Mar 15, 2006)

What is confusing is that he has a son named Jonathan and a son named John :mrgreen:  How old is he? I think he looks a lot like his uncles


----------



## Calliope (Mar 15, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> What is confusing is that he has a son named Jonathan and a son named John :mrgreen: How old is he? I think he looks a lot like his uncles


 
:lmao: Cameron is 3 years old.  He's 3 months older than Joseph.  JM was able to visit with Jonathan, Cameron and the rest of the family some last weekend!  

....  about the name, all of JM's boys have his name in there somewhere!   - not his idea but...

Oh, and the candy is one of those "fruit by the foot" candies.


----------



## anicole (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!  He really does favor Joseph!  Strong gene pool !

He looks big for a three year old ...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 15, 2006)

a few more from my visit last weekend. Jonathan returned from school in Texas and will heading to King Bay, GA this sat. 

i don't recall taking any of these pics but the first. Bryan, scoob and Jackie had my camera all weekend.

scoob, Jackie, and my oldest, Bryan






Jonathan






scoob hung up in a "kids" slide :lmao: 






Jackie






Cameron and me






Jackie nursing a boo-boo from football (Jonathan in BG)






Bryan






the tatoos these guys have to have  






someone got artsy


----------



## Alison (Mar 15, 2006)

These are fantastic. A great glimpse into your life and family. I'm glad Jonathan is home for at least a little bit and that you got to see him! I've always wanted a big family....these pictures make me desire that even more!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 15, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> These are fantastic. A great glimpse into your life and family. I'm glad Jonathan is home for at least a little bit and that you got to see him! I've always wanted a big family....these pictures make me desire that even more!


 
Your off to a good start!   Just three more to go and you've caught up with JM!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Mar 15, 2006)

great family shots jm. really enjoyable series :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice photos. I like all of them.
Your sons (the uncles) and their nephew are very alike!
How interesting ... you have one son younger than your grandson.
Cool.
(I know of another family here in our village where it is the same).
Your son Bryan looks extremely handsome


----------



## Calliope (Mar 15, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Very nice photos. I like all of them.
> Your sons (the uncles) and their nephew are very alike!
> How interesting ... *you have one son younger than your grandson.*
> Cool.
> ...


 
Actually two sons are younger.  Joseph is 3 months younger and John is 1 year younger.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2006)

¡Qué cool! 
Bryan is still a sight


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 15, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> ¡Qué cool!
> Bryan is still a sight


 
Bryan has always been dubbed the sweet one and Jonathan the handsome one...Bryan will be thrilled to hear of this Corinna


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 15, 2006)

Jon im suprised your guys have chinese word tattoo....what does it translate to?


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 16, 2006)

Great series. That's a passel o' good-looking kids/grandchild ya got there.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

you know jonmikal, i have always said, if your good at something, stick with it...

this theory works for you and your children...all your kids are beautiful..!!

and your grandchild follows in the foot steps...

such a pretty family.... !!   then you add calliopes good looks, and bang, your children are so gorgeous...!!  love these shots...and the grandson looks just like the young boys..!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 16, 2006)

great family series JM .. thanks for allowing us to see everyone, fine looking group!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 16, 2006)

ceecookie said:
			
		

> Jon im suprised your guys have chinese word tattoo....*what does it translate to*?


 
beats me, but he translates it today as "i'm a dumbass for putting this on my arm"

it seems Asian symbols/language is popular throughout the US in tattoo shops...don't know why.


----------

